# French trip. one



## aldra

We are at Millau

It's colder here than it is at home :lol: 

On a an ACSI site, 10E , a nice site by my standards , next to the river and shadow will have swim tomorrow

We are heading for Collioure and transversing the Pyrenees to st jean de lux ( we hope :lol: )

have just done our washing in our trusty machine and it's blowing on the line

Free WIFI throughout the site which suits me as I hate sitting at reception 

About to cook our evening meal, Sirloin steak, Lamb Chops, potato salad, Spinach and cauliflower, in case you're interested, which I doubt :lol: :lol: 
Have stayed on a couple of sites and a couple of aires on the journey down

Last night we stayed on a very nice motorway Aire, and we were not gassed or robbed :lol: :lol: lovely walking or cycling paths directly from it so shadow was well pleased

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa

Sirloin steak AND lamb chops?!? I'm not telling hubby or he'll be at your door!!


----------



## MEES

Sounds like you are having a good time!
How will you guts cope with steak AND lamb chops after all those veggie juices?  
We are hoping to be off to the Gower for a few days :lol:


----------



## bigtree

Sandra if you are near Foix in the next 2 weeks we can offer you a place to park with free hook-up and a nice view of the Pyrenees,just so long as Shadow doesn't like eating cats.


----------



## aldra

I am looking for it on the map Bigtree

Would be lovely to meet with you

Aldra


----------



## nickoff

I'm not one little bit envious, honest.  

Nick.


----------



## barryd

Your only 14 miles east of one of my Favourite wild spots and places in France. St Rome de Tarn!

[fullalbumimg:a5b0044be7]994[/fullalbumimg:a5b0044be7]


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Was in Collioure on Boxing Day - 19 degrees and clear blue skies!!!!

If you fancy a good fish restaurant, I we can recommend Casa Leon (2 Rue Rière,66190 Collioure) - excellent local fish, but includes some meat dishes too. Tucked behind the main sea-wall in the harbour.

Excellent food and atmosphere...

Are we jealous? You bet!!! Enjoy yourselves....  

Carl & Flo


----------



## papaken

weather the same through Belgium heavy showers although not that cold, now sitting on site in Luxembourg just outside town at 14 euros with free wifi.

we have just had steaks but not sure it was sirlion  have thrown away the package now so will never know. :lol:


----------



## aldra

papa ken,

We know because we set of with 18 lb sirloin, left it to mature and just cut it into steaks

The joy of having a wholesale butcher as a BILaw :lol: 

I/2 of it is a gift though  

aldra


----------



## Morphology

St Jean de Luz is a lovely town, though we didn't think much of the Aire - bit of a sardine car park. We stayed at the De bord du Mare campsite over the headland in Erromardie (GPS: 43.4069411,-1.6411524).

Campsite was nothing much facilities-wise, but the views out across the Atlantic from our pitch were simply stunning, and we were rewarded with some excellent sunsets.

Took the train from St Jean de Luz to San Sebastian (change at Hendaye), to stuff ourselves with pintxos (Basque Tapas). Great day out.

Enjoy.


----------



## bigtree

We are at a small village called Coussa which is 15 minutes north east of Foix,staying at a friends house while they are away to Italy in their camper.Let me know if you want to stop here on your way along the Pyrenees.

Trev.


----------



## vicdicdoc

We're sad for you lot having to struggle in the cold & wet (honest we are), we're having to put up with 85 / 90deg here in Florida . . Bad news is we flying home later this week & my suntan is going to either fade away or or turn to rust if it's raining when we land in Manchester . . :lol:


----------



## aldra

Staying put today and getting some little jobs done and just relaxing

This site is a bargain at 10E including elec and Wifi all over the site nothing fancy just next to the river, plenty of trees for shade!!!

have been informed by the site owner the weather is set to improve from today onwards and the sky is already blue  

made a note of that campsite morph! Will PM you Trev

Vic the weather in Manchester hasn't been too bad of late, plenty of sunshine when we were preparing the van for off

aldra


----------



## tonyt

Hi Sandra - I'm just a few days away from following in your trail.

What's the name/number of the ACSI site you're at?

Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## aldra

Hi tony  

Page315, Larribal 1948

There are several sites all around this one ranging from 10E to 14E so you can take your pick 

We might bump into each other on route

 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

I am not sure if this is unique to my computer (an Acer Aspire 5738Z), but if I want to type a symbol for Euros I can do it by pressing Ctrl and Alt and then the $ sign (figure 4 on this keyboard) which then gives me a €.

There is no need to press "shift" after pressing Ctrl + Alt as it just comes up as a €

As you can imagine it is a sign that we are using quite often........

Just in case that works for anyone else, it is great that Sandra has put the Euro mark after the figure - that is something that seems to be rarely done by many of our expat contacts around here and is totally correct so a figure would be 10€ and NOT €10....

I have never been told why there is the difference from the GBP where it would be £10 and if we put 10£ I suspect we would rapidly be informed of the error.... :lol: 

Maybe someone else knows, sorry this is of course {offtopic} from Sandra's thread..... 

Dave


----------



## Morphology

Well, according to Wikipedia the € symbol is placed where you have traditionally placed the currency symbol for your domestic currency.

So, €25 if you are in the UK, and 25€ if you are in, for example, France. Both are potentially correct depending on your perspective.

Morph


----------



## Penquin

Interesting Wikipedia link thanks very much, it also suggests that Ctrl Alt 4 works on UK computers and gives other suggestions for others.

Really useful, as has been said before "I didn't know that

Thanks, I can place it before or after as I feel and in English before seems traditional (and is correct) in our current long running row with a certain UK based Worldwide Bank..... {offtopic} but useful

Dave


----------



## barryd

ALT GR and 4 works for me. The ALT GR key should be to the right of your space bar. €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€10


----------



## aldra

Barry we may goto your spot tomorrow and let the hound from hell have a swim and chill, hopefully not literally

Didn't today as it's a cold wind and we need him dry by night in the van

He's off running with the bike now and I am sipping wine :lol: :lol: 


Have 4 Gbite ??? MIFI Connection for the next month, 30 E, France is expensive! but I've got to keep my eye on you lot 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Forgot to say
How could I have??

Met up with our Mavis in Canterbury on the way down

Went for a meal and ray you are so out of favour :lol: :lol: 

Mavis looked so well on a new trial

Hope it's alright to say that Mavis 

We all miss you on here

Comeback a bit more often  

sandra


----------



## Baron1

Hope you three are having a well earned break, sounds like you are in a lovely spot, we will, hopefully, be in that vicinity in about 6 weeks time on our circuitous route to Nimes so will keep your acsi site in mind.
Lots of love
Mel.


----------



## Penquin

supposed to be getting hotter for the next few days with 26C on Sunday, then slightly cooller (22C) before more liquid sunshine onn and off for the next few days ...... that's for us anyway

http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-france/bournel/47210

this happened last year here, spring was as weet as the UK until suddenly at the start of June the summer started with temperatures over 30C until October 28th......

almost like someone up there has a big switch; winter rain or summer sun.....

Most peculiar how suddenly it switches..... :?

Have a good trip and I hope Shadow enjoys his swim - mind you the local ducks may be a tad unhappy...... Does he like canard on the wing?  

Dave


----------



## aldra

Have you set off for your holiday break yet Penquin?

Give Carol and Duncan our best wishes

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Arrived in Collioure

Lovely town, but not sure I'm impressed

All car parks no MH

On an ASCI site 16E very tight

Tomorrow I may feel different as it says you can walk to the town 8O 

Seems a b****y long way to me

But the beach is 200 metres they say

After the wine still sounds a long way :lol: 

Not to worry I'm giving it up soon so I can post really usefully Hic hic

Sandra


----------



## tubbytuba

The walk to towns alright Sandra..... it's the big hill back that's the problem. Collioure is a beautiful place though.

Steve.


----------



## aldra

That's my thought Steve 

May content myself with a drive through :lol: 

sandra


----------



## Penquin

> *aldra said; *Have you set off for your holiday break yet Penquin?
> 
> Give Carol and Duncan our best wishes
> 
> Sandra


Sadly not, we have discovered a problem which we are sorting (with the help of John's Cross) as out water cap has failed and needs a new one and Swift no longer make that style.....

New part on the way should be here in a day or two, meanwhile we all went out for lunch today with the group I am in, nice meal in nice restaurant but 30€ a head as it is an organised group......

I am also working on installing our new pool and helping Duncan sort his tyres where the display valves have decided to leak...... (60psi is hard work with a footpump..... - so we got the electric one out once I had got to 53.2..... :lol: ).....

I am glad to hear you are having a good time, although that is not a town we have visited (yet), but it sounds like hard work if it is uphill.......

At least the weather looks good for the next few days for you....

This might interest you on 17th May;

*17 may 2014* in the art museum of Collioure - exhibition "La classe, l'oeuvre" - 5.00pm to 9.00pm. The fortress Saint Elme "Jeux d'ombres et de lumière au Fort Saint Elme" - 9.00pm to 0.00pm.

From the Tourist Office there;

http://www.collioure.com/en/

Dave


----------



## barryd

Ive not found anything along that stretch of coast that exciting Sandra.

Get up the Pyrenees lass!  Go via Spain though and get us some cheap ****!


----------



## aldra

Ah well

Installing pools could be our forte :lol: :lol: 

Well it's likely to be Alberts

Were on our way

About 3 weeks

Will keep you posted

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

How good is he at mixing concrete?

We only have about 7 tonnes to mix..... and they will not supply _beton-pret-a-emploi_ (ready mix) 'cos I am not a registered artisan........ 
(French commercial stitch up methinks..... :lol: ).

We will look forward to seeing all three of you.

Dave


----------



## aldra

The hound from hell is out

Fawning over every one on the campsite

Making a total liar out of me

Ha just wait till they approach the van :evil: :evil: 

Today a group of kids took his lead and led him off to be photographed with them, he b****y well posed

He's a star

The selling price is rising

Now if we could just sort out one or two minor faults 8O 8O 

He could be worth a fortune :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Dave

He is excellent at mixing anything

Leslie and I can supply the nourishment

You two can mix

We lived in Israel remember :lol: :lol: 

Mixed all the concrete by hand for our koi pond, 6 ft deep, as there is no access to the back except through the garage

Dug it out by hand as well  

Sandra


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Sandra - there is an aire up by the railway station......or at least, there WAS one when we were there at Christmas.

Just a gentle stroll into town from there.......

Just saying like  

Carl


----------



## aldra

Will look tomorrow Carl

Never even thought of checking the aires  

getting late when we arrived, we were sat admiring the view of the sea from what seemed to be an old disused campsite on the hill but the police said no MH were allowed and moved us on 

Sandra


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Unfortunately, Collioure had a problem a few years back - it got so popular with motorhome users that they ended up parking anywhere they could, and for many days at a time, so the authorities had to put the brakes on. The sight of all the motorhomes filling the car parks was driving away other tourists - and it IS quite a touristy town at the end of the day.

I found it was a picturesque place to visit, with narrow and winding back streets to explore - but I doubt I would spend longer than a whole day there......

The market is quite well stocked though!

Carl


----------



## aldra

Wandered down to old Collioure 

It is very attractive if a bit touristy for me

The sea is magnificent  

Prior to that took the hound on a two hour walk

That's a lot of hill walking round here so oiling the knee joints with wine :lol: 

Weather beautiful, left the hound in air-conditioned comfort , he would not have enjoyed the walk or the town

Off into the Pyrenees tomorrow  

Aldra


----------



## Littlebt

barryd said:


> Your only 14 miles east of one of my Favourite wild spots and places in France. St Rome de Tarn!
> 
> [fullalbumimg:73111abed7]994[/fullalbumimg:73111abed7]


Looks a great spot,we will be in this area in about a month do you have the co-ordinantes?

Either way thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## aldra

We didn't go this time as we were on a camp site next to the same river

And not sure if we had the luxury of so much time on our side

Can't think why as after 6/7 weeks I'm desperate to come home

This year 7 weeks and I'm wondering if we have enough time :lol: 

It's the deadline date, on the tunnel to fit his appointment

Can't please me :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Yep. St Rome de Tarn is 44.04869, 2.89004

Right by the river. When you come off the main road on the bend at the top you have to drive around and through the village and just follow the road down towards the campsite and the picnic areas and wild spot are beyond there on the waters edge. 

If you have a Kayak or any kind of water craft its super as there are cascades one way and the lovely village of Viella de Tarn the other.


----------



## aldra

Ok abit of culinary input

Bought a slice of pork leg

Just love that in France 

Sautéed some red cabbage

Grilling some asparagus 

Onions and apples

The site sells frites and I'm too drunk to cook the new potatoes

A lovely meal, drop into bed wash up tomorrow :lol: :lol: 

This is the life  

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa

Isn't the asparagus gorgeous? We picked some up at an old haunt in Puicheric - he grows his own and it costs just 2€50 for a (large!) 500g. Delicious!


----------



## jiwawa

We also picked up 5l of wine from Domaine Jeanson (my maiden name) for just 1€30/l. Again, an old haunt. 

Doesn't sound like you need any more of that Aldra!


----------



## aldra

No I don't

Well not tonight

But tomorrow is another day :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Currently at Lourdes 

Spent two days with Bigtree, Trev and Lil ,lovely two days with a lovely couple
At present in Lourdes on ASCI 1934, it's a 15 min walk to the sanctuary through the lane and along the river

A very friendly site, plenty of shade although unfortunately today has been cold and wet with occasional sunshine
Stayed by a few rivers but none safe enough for the hound a combination of snow melt and the hydroelectric stations cause fast flowing surges

Hoping tomorrow will be dry, it's 42 years since we last visited here on route to Israel in a Bedford Dormabile so it's a nostalgic revisit

Aldra


----------



## Baron1

Brings back memories of my first trip to Greece....... in 1969 eight of us all chipped in and bought a Bedford J2 van at auction for £100, put 6 aeroplane seats in the back, cut a hole in the roof for a sunroof and drove down to Athens and Piraeus, parked the van up and toured several islands including Santorini, Crete, Mykonos and Milos.

The van had loads of breakdowns and drank oil like an oil drinking thingy but it remains one of my most memorable trips, spent the whole summer down there and came home penniless but rich in experience.

I think this was the seed that germinated into the wanderlust of motor homing that I love to this day, I can't imagine life without one. 

Mel


----------



## aldra

Mel

If I'm honest ,I'm hoping for a miracle 

But miracles are only ways of saving time

So I may need to wait for my miracle  

Meanwhile cooking assorted sausages, mushrooms, tomatoes Sauerkraut and potatoes 

Well he is

I knew there was a reason I'd kept him for 50 years

sandra


----------



## Penquin

> *Aldra said; *I'm hoping for a miracle


All of us on here would support you in that hope.

Albert has his though; she goes by the name Sandra and is a very, very caring person.

He could not ask for anything more miraculous than that.

But our thoughts are very much with you.

Dave


----------



## bigtree

Sanda, Albert did a braw job with the steak on the barbie the other night and I'am sure you have many more to look forward to.

Lil n' Trev.


----------



## aldra

well I have a confession to make  

Cleaned the motorhome, hand washed all the clothes, prepared the meal

Still in my pyjamas :lol: :lol: 

Going for a shower then into a clean pair of pyjamas  

Tomorrow Lourdes , so staying another night

That ten minute walk took albert 20 part way, down hill, so it's taxi tomorrow

He had to stop as he had the hound and no dogs are allowed for the last bit
The ones who estimate the distance must be young fit walkers

Or could it be we are just too old :lol: 

Weather dry, cool, a little sunshine

Site quiet and very green, would be fab in the summer heat

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Well a lot of people make the pilgrimage to Lourdes from all over the world so you never know!

Are you going to Gavarnie? Just up the road from there. Should be fantastic at the moment as there will still be snow on the Cirque. 

Forecast isnt great though.

Enjoy yourselves whatever you do.


----------



## aldra

We are hoping to Barry 

The weather is great for me and the hound from hell,cool with little sunshine

Hopefully we will not have rain on the Cirque

If we do, another year maybe

Aldra


----------



## aldra

a coach has just arrived from Yorkshire 

And a group of year 10 students have just tumbled out

They are here for a week as volunteers to assist the infirm at Lourdes 

Who says the kids of today are a waste of time??

I think I have just got my miracle  

This site is ace, to shower you need to turn DOWN the hot water, first time it hasn't been Luke warm :lol: 8O 

I hope the weather is Ok ish tomorrow

Just started to rain

Aldra


----------



## barryd

If you do go to Gavarnie the aire with the views is about half a mile up the hill the other side of the village. I saw vans parked in the car park though in the village just before you leave to go up to the Aire. You could walk to the Cirque from there, bit of a hike from the aire. You can continue all the way up to the ski resort if you like. You should see lots of Marmots up there even around the Aire. You will hear them before you see them. Sort of a birdie squeek.


----------



## barryd

Bit misty up there at the moment.

Web cam http://www.webcam-gavarnie.com/

You can zoom but I cant seem to pan the camera left or right.


----------



## tubbytuba

We are now at Luz St Saveur in between Lourdes and Gavarnie on the Acsi Luz international site about 1k from town. Call in on your way through Sandra if you decide to come this way.
We had a very eventful trip here and I was a bit naughty, will post up more on my travels thread - though I'm sure I will get pilloried by a few for my actions  

Steve.


----------



## barryd

> *tubbytuba wrote: *We are now at Luz St Saveur in between Lourdes and Gavarnie on the Acsi Luz international site about 1k from town. Call in on your way through Sandra if you decide to come this way.
> We had a very eventful trip here and I was a bit naughty, will post up more on my travels thread - though I'm sure I will get pilloried by a few for my actions
> 
> Steve.


You can't leave it like that!

What did you do?  Come on man. Out with it!


----------



## aldra

Will you be there tomorrow Steve?

If so we will call in and stop the night

were thinking of abandoning the Pyrenees as the weather isn't too great

sandra


----------



## aldra

Spent the morning, 4hrs at the shrine

Walked the stations of the cross

My knees are killing me

But yes there is a miracle of Lourdes 

Watched loads of young volunteers pushing wheelchairs

They are here as volunteers to help the infirm access their dreams and hopes or maybe just accept

I always knew people are so great

Just lovely to be reminded

Aldra


----------



## oldtart

Hi Sandra and Albert
Just found this post. I've been out of it for about two weeks with my eye. I was flat on my back again for a week and we've been to friends in Cumbria where the wifi is hopeless. Couldn't even get a signal on my mobile at times.

So pleased you are having a great time and seeing your friends. You are certainly eating well!

Do keep up the postings. . I shall certainly be following you now.

Val x


----------



## tubbytuba

Hi Sandra, we are hoping to stay here for a week as I want to get some good bike rides in and a few walks with Mary too, hopefully you got my reply to your pm.
Steve.


----------



## aldra

Got it Steve

Will be there today

The weather is awful though, they will very wet bike rides, a dingy might be better :lol: :lol: 

Will give the cirque a miss,another year maybe
Heading out of the Pyrenees tomorrow as the forecast isn't looking good

See you soon

Sandra


----------



## tubbytuba

Was going to ride up one of Cols this morning but fresh snow on hills, quite low too, so will give it a miss and see if it improves later. Most of rain seems to come later in day...... or am I trying to fool myself?
We have had our share of sun this trip though so can handle a bit of cold and wet for a while, can always move on if it gets us down.

See you later,
Steve.


----------



## oldtart

Hope you all have a good day, Sandra and Steve, despite the weather. You'll just have to get the wine out!

The sun is shining here!

Val


----------



## barryd

Such a shame. We were there early May in 2010 and it was 25 degrees! Bloody weather is just wrong! Languedoc-Roussillon looks the most prommising region weather wise for the next few days.

One of my favourite spots and Aires is on the border of there with the Tarn region. Lake Laouzas here 43.6474, 2.7807

Usually end up there in September. Its about 2800 ft up though so can be iffy weather wise. Stunning place though.

Good luck chasing the sunshine.


----------



## bigtree

Wet here at Coussa,ah well, will be heading toward the Med on Friday and hopefully back into the sun.Hope you all have a good trip.
Will keep that one in mind Barry.


----------



## aldra

Here with Tubbytuba and mrs Tubbytuba

About to have a curry

Still raining a bit

All over France it seems

Lovely drive to get here, the river is in full spate, the waterfalls in full swing

Aldra


----------



## bigtree

Got the fire on can't even see the first line of hills,made another Ciabatta loaf,yum yum.


----------



## aldra

Im getting worried about you 

My goodness

A bread making guru


----------



## bigtree

Where can I get rye flour and if available here send me your recipe.

Ta Trev.


----------



## aldra

A lovely evening with mr and mrs Tubbytuba

The hound from hell just loves them

one day he will prove right  

Aldra


----------



## barryd

That dog just loves everyone. I thought I was special.


----------



## aldra

At Gastes on route to Bordeaux 

A lovely aire, right on the lake which is more like the sea

Tried to post a picture but didn't work 8O 

4.50E a night

Think we will stay again tomorrow as the weather has been poor today and shadow could do with a bike run and maybe a swim

Has had a run this evening so tomorrow would be good to relax and chill although the weather isn't perfect

Rain and hopefully sun

Aldra


----------



## rosalan

I have been following your tour on a daily basis to see how you enjoyed crossing the mountains from St John de Lux, which in my humble opinion is one of the most enjoyable drives I have taken on the Spanish side in particular. We too, in September had ghastly weather in France and travelled south through the long tunnel only to find at the Spanish side, no clouds, no rain and a beautiful day. I have since heard that this is not unusual.
Following your tour I think that the sun seemed to be shining out of everything but the sky for you all. The people you have met and things you have seen are always seen in a positive light. 
Go girl!

Alan


----------



## aldra

So far this morning sun shine  

The trip so far has been a bit on the wet side but I think that's true for most of France 

There are some spectacular roads in and through the Pyrenees 
Spent one night just wilding next to a waterfall, the rivers are all fast flowing at present

Aldra


----------



## bigtree

While you are in that area go and see the Dune du Pilat.


----------



## barryd

Yeah and jump off the top! 

No seriously if you ever ran down sand dunes as a kid well this one is the Daddy.


----------



## aldra

Beautiful sunny day today

The hound has been swimming in the lake and had a run with the bike

There is a car boot sale and a food bar, I think for the holiday weekend, Thursday was Ascension day

Bought a concoction of offal, very good it was, everyone was eating it for breakfast, a kind of peppery meat stew ,so we had some ,very tasty 

May go shortly and get something totally unhealthy like sausage and frites for lunch :lol:

This really is a lovely spot, might be tempted to have a swim ,then again I might not :lol:

Aldra[/img]


----------



## HermanHymer

bigtree said:


> While you are in that area go and see the Dune du Pilat.


I second this! But it is one helluva hike up to the top, even using the stairs!

But watch out if you have to use the overflow MH carpark. I was so busy watching not to end up stuck in the sand, I klapped the end cap of my awning on one of the extremely crooked trees. Bit of unladylike language followed, but nothing major. New cap easily sourced and replaced.

Also fantastic in Pyrenees is Lac de Gaube in the Pyrenees Nat Park, near Cauterets, south of Tarbes. B E A U T I F U L. Sorry can't suggest a camping spot - was staying over at Argeles-Gazost in a holiday apartment.


----------



## aldra

Prob give it a miss

The knees are not good on either of us

Too much fell walking in younger days

Took me two days to recover from the stations of the cross at Lourdes. 

Only just made it down

Some were going up one station on their knees, me I would have had to remain their indefinitely 

I'm getting oldish :lol: :lol: 

We've had a good holiday so far,met some lovely people, made a few friends,I hope 
Some are prob thinking if we never meet them again it will be too soon :l
Poor judgement on there part :lol: :lol: 

And the sun is still shining

Aldra


----------



## sunseekers

Hi aldra so glad to hère you are having à good Time it sounds lovély where you are would like to follow the route you are taking one Day  
Enjoy the rest of your holiday


----------



## aldra

Beautiful sunny day

The hounds had a run and a swim this morning so is content for now

Most seem to be leaving now the holiday weekend is over, should be quieter tonight without the music in the marquee , they played on till After 2 and the fishermen took their boats out at 6
:lol:

Just enjoying the sunshine  

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

I've just read this entire thread - sounds like a great holiday! A little rain too but when you get back home you only remember the sunny days.


----------



## barryd

Glad your having a good time. We did those two lakes where you are a couple of years ago. There is a cracking aire on the next lake north of you. Can't remember the name but will look it up later when home.

I went out on the dinghy on that one your on (October) and a storm blew up and I ended up bloody miles away.


----------



## aldra

It is quite rough Barry plenty of waves even on this relatively calm day

sandra


----------



## aldra

It is quite rough Barry, plenty of waves even when the weather is calm

A lovely day the hound has had two swims

We have had a bike ride without him

The activities have continued with dancing troop, music and fun fair so today may also be a 
A holiday

Tomorrow will visit the dunes but I doubt we will climb them

Then on to penquins

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well we visited 
The dunes, incredible 

Would have loved to go up

And maybe the knees would have accommodated that

But they wouldn't have brought us down

Was thinking of the times the lakes when we skid down over the snow on plastic bags 

Fortunately we never slid over the edge  

At penguins and mrs w now

They are as lovely as I remembered

Shadow is well at home, the chickens are in bed and he is free to wander, not that he wanders far

Aldra


----------



## rosalan

I am so happy that you are having a great trip.... all tinged with pure (unadulterated) jealousy wrapped up in a 'Wish I was there' blanket.

...and so we shall be when the ides of July are upon us.


Have a great time and leave some for us.

Alan


----------



## aldra

Alan

Wish on, that's part of the delight

All will be left for you

As is in all things important in life

It can't be taken and must be left for the next so journer

France awaits you with bated breath, you interpret the magic  

Aldra


----------



## aldra

I have to say

Whilst driving through the Pyrenees and elsewhere

It wouldn't be the same without the cyclists

Cycling up the highest cols, speeding down the other sides

Reminds me of the fell runners who ran past us up and down on the Lakeland fells and mountains

Magnificent, and although we couldn't have done it

We shared a bit of pride

They were also human beings just like us  

Are not people just great  

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Sounds fantastic! And now you get to empty Penquins wine cellar to boot! Very envious.

Glad your still enjoying it. Get Dave to post some photos!

Where next?


----------



## aldra

Haven't a clue my lovely

We will just spend a few days in delightful company

Then head back hopefully will call in to Raynipper on the return

Would like to look at the Normandy Coast if the weather welcomes us

Need to be on the tunnel by the 21st

For hospital appointment

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> We shared a bit of pride
> 
> They were also human beings just like us
> 
> Are not people just great


Yes - just like you are allowing us to take part in your French Adventure. I'm with you both walking down hill with tired knees and looking at the dunes with wonder.


----------



## aldra

Well having been lovely for four days it's now raining again

Very disappointing as Dave was hoping for a delivery of concrete for the new pool today and needs the ground to be firm for the delivery. It would be good whilst Alberts here to help 

There has been a lot of rain, but the meadows and hedgerows have been a delight crammed with wild flowers and loads of red poppies even high on the Pyrenees there were flowers everywhere

Talking of flowers Dave and Lesley's borders are now looking really established and full of plants the lavenders in particular are lovely. I grow it in my garden but it doesn't look as good as these

Shadow has been busy conning them that he is a gentle giant, I think he fancies himself as lord of the manor and loves the open space here, he also loves the woodpile with the constant supply of sticks :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Well today we are moving on

The concrete arrived on Friday, it was a race against time but fortunately 

Dave and Albert won

No idea where we will stay tonight, have around 10 days to get to Calais so not too rushed

Aldra


----------



## barryd

The aire at Montfort Vitrac near the Chateaux is nice. Lovely walk down to the river where you and the dog can have a swim!

http://goo.gl/maps/Ls4A8

Just 3 miles down the back road to Sarlat as well.


----------



## barryd

And another good one at Chateux Biron. Lovely spot.

44.63075 0.8707


----------



## Penquin

Sadly, Shadow and his two accompanying adults left this morning, Shadow had a last quick look round and picked up a stick or three just to make sure they were all OK.

He has really enjoyed himself here and has been brilliant, he loves the wide open spaces and, as commented, the constant supply of small trees that he can bring back to keep us entertained.....

Albert has been brilliant - his skill, expertise and knowledge saved us from making a BIG mistake and ending up with a diving platform in the middle of the swimming pool....... we moved the pile of rapidly setting concrete just in time...

Sandra has been a godsend - she has cooked fantastic meals, served up salads like they are going out of fashion and her hummus (however it is spelled), is legendary and we will be trying to emulate it.....

All in all, they have been the most hard working visitors one could ever imagine and I would certainly issue an unreserved recommendation for all three of them - do invite them, you will not be disappointed.

Considering our relationship started through MHF - it shows yet another reason why MHF is the best.

Dave


----------



## barryd

Dave

I would just like to say that if your ever daft enough to invite me I am rubbish at building swimming pools or anything DIY to be honest but I am very good at sitting by them and emptying wine cellars. I assume you do pool side service?

I wont hold my breath.


----------



## Penquin

Thanks Barry, one of the (minor) problems is that I am not a Jimi Hendrix fan......

much more a fan of the 1960's "Protest" group and it's very large number of participants...... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## aldra

Lovely week Dave

You know us, like to be busy

But I think Lesley and me shared the meal preparation , she provided some lovely meals

I really hope we complemented each other

At present on the aire at Bourg

It's hot and the water looked a bit iffy in the lake

But he's been in 

And befriended a small boy who throws sticks for him

Lovely aire, 5E overnight,, daytime parking free

Tomorrow we will look at the town which looks to be lovely

Aldra


----------



## bigtree

The Aire at Chateau Biron was closed when we went this year,work was getting done around the chateau and they were using it to pile gravel and sand.


----------



## Penquin

The Auberge there is superb - they do a very good fixed price lunch which I can strongly recommend.....

Dave


----------



## aldra

At present at les Andelys, on the river Seine

A lovely ASCI site, 16 E

Watching the river cruise boats and the barges hauling tons of sand and stone

We have a huge corner plot, far in excess of what we need, Alberts found a little beach where a freshwater stream meets the Seine so the hound is well pleased and has had a swim, it's a short bike ride so he has to run both ways :lol: 

We were heading for home early but I think we will stay here and relax for a few days

The van is spotless, the washing done and there is a lovely swimming pool which we will try tomorrow

Think it would be great for kids, they have a bouncy castle etc

Yesterday we visited Monet's house and gardens, you can stay overnight on the car park which is free but no shade which we did

The garden and lily pond is lovely and well worth a visit, the house also 
9.50 E , if we didn't have together back for the dog you could spend all day there with a packed lunch 

The flowers were magnificent

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Good to hear from you!

Its been a good trip!

I used to like that Aire on the Siene (Mallery something or other ) but I think it was shut last I heard.

Enjoy the sunshine and wine!


----------



## dalspa

Barry - you must mean the aire with the "chocolate" fountain at the far end :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## barryd

> *dalspa wrote: *Barry - you must mean the aire with the "chocolate" fountain at the far end :lol:
> 
> DavidL


Oh yeah the worst service point in France. Thats it.

I never used it. I always try to run around with a full tank of water and an empty loo as you never know what horrors await you at the next stop or even worse that you might have to pay for it.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

From your description, I think you might be staying at "Les Trois Rois." It's one of those pleasant sites surrounded by water that we have visited more than once.

You describe a freshwater stream meeting the Seine. If it's the stream adjacent the site, then we've watched coypu quietly swimming there in the evening (called ragondin locally.)

Enjoy the changing colours of Chateau Gaillard as the sun goes down.


----------



## aldra

great holiday

But now I just want to be home

Missing my home, garden and family

Tunnel booked Thursday morning

I'm nearly home, about 90 miles from Calais 

So tomorrow sausage and frites ( well you have too don't you)

Aldra


----------



## aldra

We are home

How lovely is our home and gardens

So ok the garden is a bit wild but gorgeous

The fish are happy

The hound from hell is happy

I am delighted

Lovely holiday

But now I'm home  

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt

Welcome home  I'm glad you had a lovely holiday


----------



## oldtart

Glad you had a lovely holiday, Sandra. 

I know the feeling though. It's always great to get back home. The only downside is unpacking the 'van!

Val


----------



## tugboat

Welcome home, Sandra and Albert.


----------



## barryd

Great! The hotel Aldra is back in business! Book me in for a week!


----------

